
Bin Laden wanted to fight climate change- who would guess! - thetruthseeker1
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-binladen-climatechange-idUSKCN0W35MS
======
stegosaurus
The current title is 'Bin Laden called for Americans to rise up over climate
change'.

Much more reasonable than the baity title here. Why would he have an opinion
that differed significantly from the average? Because he's an Evil
Monster(tm)?

~~~
jinushaun
I still find it odd that fighting pollution and addressing climate change is
not the mainstream Christian view on this matter. If the Earth is God's
creation, why not fight to preserve it? If life is a miracle from God, why put
millions in harm's way by polluting air, water and ground?

~~~
seren
That's one of the topic of the latest encyclical from the Pope :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laudato_si%27](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laudato_si%27)

So things are slowly changing.

